# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  ¿Guión cerrado o abierto?

## Osk

Bueno, he buscado porque me extraña bastante que no se haya abierto ningún hilo sobre ésto pero no lo he encontrado (igual soy yo que no se buscar). El caso es el siguiente:

Acabo de leer "La magia del guion" de Pete McCabe En el libro se sugiere que escribamos lo que decimos al realizar un juego punto por punto, ya que, si luego queremos salirnos del guion, así es más fácil volver.

Durante mi corta experiencia en magia, nunca he escrito un guion  de un juego palabra por palabra, pero, como siempre realizo en público más o menos los mismos juegos (los 4 o 5 que tengo realmente preparados) acabo diciendo en todas las ocasiones lo mismo, por lo tanto, sí que tengo un guion (aunque a veces me salga de él). 

Después de leer el libro, escribí un guión para un juego "nuevo" que quería presentar tal como se sugería, pero, cuando lo hice, no me sentía tan cómodo como cuando empecé a presentar el resto de juegos de mi repertorio, dónde lo que hacia era estructurar la charla por "ideas" pero no escribiendo exactamente lo que iba a decir. Por lo que seguiré preparando mis juegos de ésta manera.

Por lo que he abierto éste hilo es por conocer las opiniones de los demás y aprender de vosotros. La pregunta es: Cuando preparáis un juego ¿Escribís el guión punto por punto o solo os organizáis según unas ideas generales y las palabras van saliendo a medida que lo presentas? Por supuesto me refiero sólo a magia hablada ya que nunca me he atrevido a hacer un número musical o solamente con la expresión corporal.

Un saludo.

----------


## Iban

Ay, qué buena semana de hilos interesantes estamos teniendo...  :Wink1: 

Me avergüenzo de reconocer que no he leído _La Magia del Guión_, así que estoy condenado a seguir mi propio método, hasta que venga alguien a abrirme los ojos. Siendo así, esto que voy a contar es mi sistema chapucero, avalado por miles y miles... qué digo miles, ¡cientos! de... nada.

Cuando encuentro un juego que me gusta, o que quiero añadir a los cuatro que sé, lo primero es estudiarlo y prepararlo, pero olvidarme completamente de la charla. Esa parte todavía no me interesa. Más o menos empiezo con el juego tal y como me lo sugiere el autor, aunque es probable que le haga pequeñas adaptaciones, mejoras, o cambios, según me dé.

Cuando el juego "mudo" está maduro, lo presento en público, con una charla mínima. Lo imprescindible para justificar lo que secede. Pero todavía no hay historia. No me interesa "embelesar con la palabra", quiero saber si el juego, desnudo, funciona; si es suficientemente bueno, o si el que lo ve se queda... "sí, vale, no está mal...". Porque soy de la opinión que un juego malo, por muy bien que lo presentes, no llegará más allá de ser un juego "aceptable". Con lo cual veo mucho más lógico empezar a trabajara partir de un juego que, en sí, ya es bueno, para intentar llevarlo a "corchonudo".

Si aquí el juego pasa la prueba es cuando de verdad empiezo a trabajar con el guión. Busco la historia (a veces, varias, y trabajo en paralelo hasta que una acaba sacando ventaja al resto y es con la que me quedo). De alguna manera, todavía no es el guión, sino el argumento. _En el agua y aceite, voy a hablar del mestizaje, del intento de los gobiernos por mezclar razas y culturas, las cuales no terminan nunca de "ensamblarse" y siempre terminan por disociarse y volver a aislarse._

Sé ya lo que quiero contar, pero no cómo. Me cuento a mí mismo ya una historia completa, con un guión no escrito que me voy improvisando a mí mismo, y poco a poco modificándolo. Cada vez, con diferentes palabras. Esta parte es la que más me gusta, porque creo que es la más productiva y original. Este nacimiento de la charla da lugar, inevitamblemente, a la adaptación del juego a la charla. Aquí sí que pliego el juego al guión. Ahora, donde había un pintaje cambio por un enfile. Ya no aparecen tres cartas, sino dos, y la tercera está guardada desde el principio en el bolsillo. Lo que era una extensión en cinta, ahora es un abanico... Y a partir de aquí, el juego ya se convierte en algo propio: ya no es el _agua y aceite_ de fulanito, sino que son mis _indios y vaqueros_, o lo que sea.

Pero todavía queda por aterrizar la charla en sí. Y lo hago mal, lo sé, pero es que la idea de preparar un guión sin haberlo probado, me parece tan artificial... Porque cuando estás en tu casa, con un cuaderno, todo te parece magnífico, todo te parece interesantísimo, los tiempo encajan, y te está quedando de primera comunión. Pero luego vas con ese guión, lo presentas, y resulta que el espectador tarda más en devolver la carta, o te hace una pregunta, o ves que se aburre, o mientras él cuenta las 23 cqaras, resulta que lo que tenías penado decir no ha durado más que hasta la carta 10 y te quedas callado 20segundos tensos...y al final queda una chufa de juego. Así que, con el argumento claro, y un embrión de la presentación (qué decir en cada fase, pero todavía sin tener cerrado el cómo), me tiro a la piscina, y lo presento unas cuantas veces, improvisando sobre la marcha, y adaptándome a lo que sucede.

Así, fruto de la experiencia (normalmente, las malas experiencias) voy perfilando el guión: aterrizo las palabras, los gestos, las pausas y la expresión corporal. Estas primeras veces, más que prestar atención a que el juego salga bien, me examino a mí y al espectador, para ver qué hago y qué consecuencias tiene. Vuelvo a casa, estudio los fallos, los momentos débiles, lo rumio y voy modificando y cerrando poco a poco el guión.

Y sólo después de varias idas y venidas es cuando tengo la charla completamente aterrizada (probablemente estas idas y venidas también hayan supuesto pequeñas modificaciones en la estructura del juego). Es ahora cuando se puede escribirel guión. Pero no las frases una a una; sino las ideas, una a una. Es decir, los conceptos de la charla, lo que se va diciendo, y puede que quizás también algunas palabras clave (porque tengan una utilidad por algún motivo, o porque posean fuerza narrativa, o simpleente porque me gusten precisamente esas palabras, y quiera conservarlas).

Ése es, ya mi guión. A la hora de presentarlo, cada vez las palabras serán diferentes, pero muy similares unas a otras. En primer lugar, por el hábito de la repetición, y en segundo lugar, porque ya habré probado qué sí resulta adecuado, y qué no. Pero el no tener el guión escrito "textualmente" me deja margen para que me resulte natural, que fluya como si lo estuviese contando "sobre la marcha".

Sé que no debería ser así, pero así es como yo lo hago.

Ostras, qué rollazo he soltado...

----------


## Osk

Pues a mi no me parece malo, es más o menos lo que hago yo aunque, como soy menos reflexivo, me tiro a la piscina mucho antes cuando solo tengo el esbozo de la charla. Los cambios para que sea "mi juego"  van cambiando a medida que lo presento y veo las cosas que no quedan bien. Pero al final si que me queda un guion más o menos "palabra por palabra" a fuerza de repetirlo mucho, que también ayuda, porque si por lo que sea tengo que salirme de ése guion luego me es más facil volver a él porque ya me lo se como la tabla de multiplicar (bueno, como la tabla no, que soy de letras; mejor que la tabla)

----------


## Luis Vicente

Apuesto que el 99% seguimos un proceso que no difiere demasiado al contado por Iban.
Bueno, solo que un posible guión lo pienso casi nada más acabar de decidirme por el juego, y, sé que hago mal, pero algunas técnicas también las cambio antes de probarlas, las que intuyo que no me van. Es que no me puedo quedar quieto.

----------


## Iban

:117: 

¿Y cuál tiene que ser el resultado final del proceso? ¿Un guión de ideas, o un guión de frases?

¿Cómo de completo debe de ser este guión, tiene que contener descripciones de lo gestos, de la expresión corporal, de la intención de cada fase?

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

A mi personalmente, me gusta escribir los guiones, también me es muy útil cuando terceras personas han de hacer cosas, música, luces, telones.... Les doy el guion donde esta especificado lo que han de hacer y cuando

Saludos

----------


## Némesis

Yo me escribo un guión para cada juego.

Lo cual es estúpido una vez que lo piensas, porque para cada rutina vas a tener que empezar desde cero. Pero me gusta hacerlo, me ayuda a conocer mejor el juego.

Lo que sugeriría es que cada uno hiciera aquello con lo que se sienta cómodo. ¿Improvisas siempre? Hazte una escaleta (tags). ¿Improvisas a veces? Haz un guión y sáltatelo. ¿Te da pánico no saber qué decir? Hazte un guión detallado. A mí, por ejemplo, me hace sentir cómodo la segunda opción que he citado, pero he visto mil opciones diferentes.

Y lo siento, pero antes que "la magia del guión", sin ningú ánimo de cargarme el libro, yo me leería unos cuantos manuales clásicos de guión cinematográfico y escritura. Empezando por "El cine según Hitchocock", de François Truffaut (otro genial cineasta).

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo, más que de guión cerrado, o abierto, soy de "a tumba abierta..."

Y así me pasa claro...  :O10:

----------


## pableton

Tengo La magia del guión pero aún no lo he leído. Por cierto, la regulera edición del libro merece otro hilo aparte.

Aunque no me lo haya leído, diré con una frase típica de guión: me encanta que me hagas esa pregunta.

Trabajo de guionista hace unos buenos años y he escrito todo tipo de cosas. Pero me cuesta desarrollar guiones para magia. Yo creo que es por los siguientes problemas:

1. Dialogar para ti mismo. escribir tu personaje.
Se debate en otros hilos lo difícil que es encontrar tu personalidad mágica. Imagínate dialogar para esa personalidad que no sabes ni cuál es. Se  te ocurre algo ingenioso, con mucha suerte y lo introduces, pero queda demasiado chulito,  gracioso, pedante, loco... Podría funcionar en otro pero no va contigo... Yo recomiendo que las frases se digan, se prueben antes o te grabes y luego se escriban. Y si no, escribir sólo los conceptos o el chiste o la frase clave nada más, en un principio. Porque si no se es un magnífico actor, repetir un texto memorizado suele quedar forzado que te cagas.Lo mejor es  cosas que tú podrías decir.

Creo que el método que describe Ibán es bastante orgánico y una de las cosas más importantes en un guión es que parezca que no lo hay, que nadie lo ha escrito y que sea natural. 

2. Encontrarle significado a la magia.
Coger un efecto mágico y dotarlo de sentido. Por ejemplo:as cartas en la una gran parte de los juegos son metáforas. Los reyes son unos ladrones, o el agua y el aceite... Son símbolos. Y a veces una simbología demasiado rebuscada o sobreintencionada puede resultar cargante. 

Pero la magia también es abstracta. ES MAGIA. Y dotarla de sentido es una paradoja, ¿no? El público asume que la magia no tiene que tener lógica. Pero sí sentido. Hay que darle una explicación a los movimientos que haces, a para qué estás haciendo aparecer y desaparecer cosas. A veces vale con buscar una actitud o una coherencia interna, pero algo hay que darle..

Esto en cuanto a ponerle guión a un juego que ya conoces, que ya existe y que has aprendido de un libro o de donde sea. Porque luego está intentar crear un juego tú. Que eso son palabras mayores. Hasta la fecha no me he inventado nada. 

Estoy de acuerdo con Némesis, que cada cual lo haga como se sienta más cómodo. Pero creo que intentar hacer guiones de los juegos que presentas es muy recomendable. Sólo el ejercicio de plasmarlo en papel elimina mucho de lo superfluo y lo sobrante de un juego.

----------


## MagDani

Yo para cada juego suelo tener un guión, que he escrito anteriormente y trato de memorizar, aun que no al pie de la letra.
Y según voy repitiendo el juego una vez y otra (no ensayando) te das cuenta que puedes cambiar, que va mejor o peor, que frase falta o sobra.

Vuelvo a mi guión original, lo modifico y anoto las ideas o variaciones (la próxima vez en lugar de... voy a hacer...)

----------


## Pulgas

Yo siempre escribo dos guiones diferentes: uno literario (que luego voy cambiando y adapatando en escena hasta dejarlo cerrado definitivamente -o casi-) y otro técnico (que no me lo salto jamás) y que contiene mi relación con elementos externos: la música, la iluminación, etc. (recordad que suelo hacer magia de escena).

Lo importante de un guión en magia, creo que no es el aprenderlo y contralarlo, sino interiorizarlo: hacer que sea tuyo, que fluya sin que dé la impresión de que lo estás pensando.
Mientras tengas que concentrarte en qué decir (y cómo decirlo), te costará mcuhísimo centrarte en el juego. De igual manera, si tienes que estar pensando cómo es el juego, qué tienes que hacer ahora, cómo era esto... te costará muchísimo lograr que el discurso sea fluido.
Por eso, para mí, el ensayo debe aunar ambas partes (juego y guión) y sólo cuando las dos nos salgan de una manera automática, sin tener que pensarlas, podremos resultar naturales frente al público

----------


## ignoto

Yo no uso guiones. Eso es cosa de humanos.
Los elfos lo hacemos todo a pelo.

----------


## Moñiño

Yo no solo los escribo, sino que los leo una y otra vez. De hecho me los he encuadernado para llevarmelos a todos lados.
Solo conociendo el guion, puedes salirte con seguridad de él.
Ademas como dice Pêp, cuando he ido a galas en teatros, el regidor, el coordinador me los han pedido para conocernos ellos, conmigo y con mi actuacion o yo mismo los he pasado a los tecnicos si necesito algo, comouna frase en tal momento para que suba la musica, se corte, iluminen aqui o alli...............................


PD: Para que suenen a conversacion normal, los suelo "hablar" con algun amigo o con la mujer, corrigiendo lo que parece forzado o no es mi forma de expresarme (una cosa es como escribo, otra lo que quiero o quisiera decir, y otra como lo expreso normalmente; suele haber diferencias entre lo que escribimos y como hablamos normalmente; en papel da mas tiempo a pensar que hablando) y para evitar hacer que suenen a memorizados de punta a punta

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Puede que esto ya se haya dicho pero es un detallito importante. 

El problema de no encontrarse cómodo con lo que se dice siguiendo un guión suele radicar en problemas de escritura. Lo que se escribe no tiene nada que ver con la forma de hablar del mago y es lógico que rechine. Un guión no tiene por que ser barroco en absoluto, simplemente limpia la charla natural de quien habla para clarificar los puntos fuertes y minimizar la confusión.

----------


## Némesis

Un apunte más:

Escribirse un guión o un posible guión tiene otra ventaja: te ayuda a localizar los puntos débiles del juego y sobretodo a justificar todas las acciones.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Yo hago dos tipos de guión. Algunos en los que escribo el texto entero, y otros en los que escribo las ideas prnicipales que he de decir y cuándo.

A decir verdad, el segundo lo hago más bien como evolución del primero y viceversa. Es decir, escribo el guión esquemático, lo desarrollo y luego vuelvo al esquemático. Así sé lo que tengo que decir, destacando los momentos principales.

----------


## Magics Bufons

Depende del juego o rutina, así como de las condiciones  de presentación del mismo que podamos seguir un "guión cerrado" o no.

Es más hay juegos que según las decisiones o peticiones de los espectadores acabarán de una manera o de otra. (Juegos con varias salidas)

Aunque todo juego ha de estar guionizado, previniendo que un guión no solamente es lo que decimos, si no muchas cosas más, encontraremos situaciones particulares.

En magia de restaurante, por ejemplo,  altamente interactiva, los espectadores dialogan con el mago, le increpan, han de escoger una carta, nombrar un país, hacer algo. Y si parte del desarrollo del juego está en las manos del público, será conveniente plantear un guión interactivo.

Así que especialmente útil serán los guiones planteados como un esquema de desarrollo dicotómico, que variará en función de las reacciones, palabras o acciones de la audiencia a cada momento.

Hay juegos por el contrario que son de  "mira y calla", (como una manipulación de cartas) en este tipos de juego un buen guión será algo muy conveniente, para marcar el tempo, clarificar situaciones, etc.

En magia de cerca  (me refiero a muy de cerca, por ejemplo magia de cóctel o magia  mesa por mesa) las reacciones del público son  a veces imprevisibles, así que estate preparado para improvisar.

Saludos a todos

----------


## alexrodas

Perdón por reabrir el hilo, pero este es un tema que me parece muy importante, y más para los que estamos empezando. Me extraña que nadie haya comentado este punto, ya que lo normal es oír que no hay juegos malos, y que la clave está en cómo se presente:




> Cuando el juego "mudo" está maduro, lo presento en público, con una charla mínima. Lo imprescindible para justificar lo que secede. Pero todavía no hay historia. No me interesa "embelesar con la palabra", quiero saber si el juego, desnudo, funciona; si es suficientemente bueno, o si el que lo ve se queda... "sí, vale, no está mal...". Porque soy de la opinión que un juego malo, por muy bien que lo presentes, no llegará más allá de ser un juego "aceptable". Con lo cual veo mucho más lógico empezar a trabajara partir de un juego que, en sí, ya es bueno, para intentar llevarlo a "corchonudo".


También soy de la opinión de Iban, ya que para mi el criterio a la hora de seleccionar un juego para añadirlo al repertorio es que el efecto, por sí solo, funcione. Si gran parte de la potencia del efecto depende de la charla, entonces es bastante probable que la líe.
Además, como comentan en el "Magia y presentación", no todas las charlas interesan de igual manera a diferentes tipos de público, lo que también nos puede llevar a error al juzgar un juego. Habrá personas a las que una presentación basada en temas como el horóscopo le parecerán una tontería, y a otras les llamará más la atención.

Personalmente, tengo como solución el "guión de ideas", ya que hay algunos métodos (como por ejemplo, tal y como están descritos los juegos en La Cartomagia de Hofzinser, desarrollado en columnas con los apartados por separado) que me parecen demasiado fijos y que dan poco pie a la improvisación. Sin embargo, puede que sea el más adecuado para escenario, en el que es más importante llevar una sincronización con luces, música, etc.

Un saludo a todos.

----------

